# Paulaner Munich Lager



## morry (10/1/05)

Hi guys, 

Tried a Paulaner helles for the second time yesterday and its probably my favourite lager. Just wondering if any of you have tried it and could tell me what flavour hops they use because I dont recognise it. 

Also there is a toasted malty flavour to it, would this be achieved by simply toasting a bit of the malt in the oven?

I put on a helles the other day and just used a bit of carapils. If it comes out half as good as paulaner, Ill be happy.


----------



## Gambrinus (10/1/05)

I am not sure that Paulaner is a lager. It's very good beer, but I think this is ale. What is on the label?


----------



## Green Iguana (11/1/05)

It is a true lager, the toasty malt flavour comes from the munich used and the decocotion during the mash. Definately one of my all time favourite lagers...


Cheers


----------



## morry (11/1/05)

Hmm, decoction during the mash, Ill have to read up about that next time I brew my helles. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## sluggerdog (1/10/05)

Is this the same brew as the paulaner original munchner?

Is so anyone have an AG recipe for this? 

At a guess maybe 90% pilsner, 5% munich and 5% carapils bittered to around 20-25 IBU with little flavour hops.

Which hops? Halleratu Maybe?


----------



## sluggerdog (19/12/05)

Just enjoying another one of these and thought I'd bump to see if anyone knew anymore...


----------



## crow (19/12/05)

The Helles is definetly a lager beer.

As long as your bottle of "original muencher" has "helles" as the next word it is the same; other beers in the original muencher line are the dunkel, Urtyp and Maerzen. (Check our the beer categories at http://www.paulaner.de/index_frame.htm)

As far as the hops goes, Paulaner only uses hops grown in Bavaria, and the predominant type is Hallertauer.


----------

